# Novellierung Hessisches Forstgesetz



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe, es haben mittlerweile bereits alle mitbekommen, dass das Land Hessen eine Überarbeitung des Landesforstgesetzes plant. 

Uns Biker betrifft dabei ein wichiger Punkt und zwar die Wegbreite. Bis dato war das Thema im Gesetz und den Durchführungsverordnungen nicht mit einer definierten Wegbreite für uns Biker belegt, wenngleich verschiedene Kreise in den Forstbehörden seit geraumer Zeit der Auffassung sind, das das Gesetz nur breite Wege meint und damit Singletrails nicht befahren werden dürfen. 
Ich denke, da sind sich alle biker einig, dass es beim biken nunmal hauptsächlich um genau diese - in der topographischen Karte eingezeichneten, für alle Welt als legal betrachteten Wege - geht. Das ist biken, dass ist das Salz in der Suppe. 

Aktuell besagt das Gesetz und die DVO, dass alle festen Straßen und Wege mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen. In nachfolgenden Absätzen folgen Wegbreiteregelungen z. B. für Kutschen usw. (>2m). 

Von daher ist man sich wohl bei der Landesregierung bewusst, dass die aktuelle Auffassung in der gültigen Formulierung nicht durchsetzbar ist - man will dies nun ändern. 

Obwohl der genaue Wortlaut noch nicht 100% bekannt ist, soll es bei der Änderung auf eine Wegbreite von 2 oder sogar 3 m hinauslaufen (ganzjährig mit 2-spurigen Fahrzeugen befahrbar = auch für Räder erlaubt). 

Ich glaube, man braucht hier nicht ausführen wie weltfremd diese Überlegung ist... 

Aber: Es ist eine ernste Sache und - wenn es konkret wird ist hier jeder in der Gegend gefragt (schon jetzt!). Kontakte knüpfen, aufklären, mobil machen! 

Die dimb wird die genaue Vorgehensweise koordnieren, es haben diesbzgl. schon verschiedene Treffen stattgefunden. Ggf erinnert ihr euch noch an meinen post zum Treffen "MTB im Wald" bei der Umweltakademie in Wetzlar - das war ein erstes, sehr sachlich abgelaufenes, Treffen zwischen bikern, Forst, Umwelt und Waldbesitzern, sowie der Politik. Ich war gemeinsam mit dem Sportsamtsleiter der Stadt Wiesbaden (und Vereinsmitgliedern) vor Ort. 

Dimb, Vereine und jeder einzelne werden in naher Zukunft stark gefordert sein, um diesem Thema zu begnen. Ich denke es ist sinnvoll auch hier in diesem Forum eine Plattform zu haben und zu sensibilisieren. 

Grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2012)

Hier der link zum gleichen Thema im Ã¼bergeordneten "open trails" forum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858

Dabei besonders wichtig:




PrÃ¤si schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute,
> 
> im Sinne einer grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen Transparenz hier das Protokoll des GesprÃ¤chs mit StaatssekretÃ¤r Weinmeister.
> 
> ...



Und fÃ¼r alle die keine Aktien gekauft haben:



DerandereJan schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/391139037604795/
> 
> Probieren wirs mal...



Seitens der Gravity Pilots haben wir in einer politischen Abendveranstaltung Kontakt zum MinisterprÃ¤sidenten Volker Bouffier zu diesem Thema aufgenommen.





Der BM von Eltville, Patrick Kunkel, hat uns (unseren Pressewaet Florian und mich) gleich mal vorgestellt (mit lecker Riesling). Wir konnten unsere Bedenken zu diesem Thema deutlich machen - Herr Bouffier verspricht im Dialog zu bleiben (und ist nun allgemein mal sensibilisiert - da so Themen oft mal durchgewunken werden und die Tragweite ggf. gar nicht bekannt ist). 

Mit verschiedenen Personen aus dem StaatssekretÃ¤rium sind ebenfalls GesprÃ¤che gelaufen, durch uns, sowie parallel durch die dimb (siehe oben). Auch mit groÃen kommunalen Waldbesitzern stehen wir diesbzgl. im Dialog. 

Kostet viel Zeit... 

Hier ist jeder gefragt aktiv zu werden und seine (politischen) Kontakte zu nutzen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (30. Juni 2012)

Der Entwurf zum neuen Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) ist Ãffentlich!

  [FONT="][SIZE=3]Die hessische Landesregierung mÃ¶chte das Radfahren in hessischen WÃ¤ldern durch das Landesparlament beschrÃ¤nken lassen.
Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht folgendes vor:[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]Radfahrer sollen nur  noch Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die fest sind und âvon nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen,  zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen" (siehe Â§  15 Abs. 2).
Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen  ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf  der Genehmigung des EigentÃ¼mers (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 4).
Dies alles kommt einem umfassenden und aus unserer Sicht rechtlich nicht haltbaren Bikeverbot gleich![/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht fÃ¼r VerstÃ¶Ãe gegen das Betretungsrecht BuÃgelder bis zu 100.000 Euro vor (siehe Â§ 28)!
DarÃ¼ber hinaus soll sogar ggfs. das Bike eingezogen werden dÃ¼rfen, mit dem ein âfalscher" Weg befahren wurde (siehe Â§ 29).[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [COLOR=RoyalBlue][URL="http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen"]Alles weitere hier[/URL][/COLOR]

 Folgender Absatz soll das betreten des Waldes regeln (Auszug aus dem Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)
 _Â§ 15 
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren _ _
(1) Jeder  darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den MaÃgaben von Â§ 14 Abs. 1  Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden AbsÃ¤tze 2 bis 4  betreten.  _ _
(2) Dem Betreten gleichgestellt sind das _ _
1. Radfahren, _ _
2. Fahren mit Kutschen und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen sowie _ _
3. Reiten  _ _
auf festen Waldwegen und auf StraÃen im Wald.
Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, *die von nicht  gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden  kÃ¶nnen.*_

 Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)

 Das sind leider keine guten Nachrichten fÃ¼r Radfahrer.
 Jetzt  gilt es gegen so unsinnige GesetzentwÃ¼rfe vorzugehen und hier ist jeder  Einzelne gefragt, sich bei verschiedenen Aktionen zu beteiligen.

 Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Ãnderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## RheingauBiker (2. Juli 2012)

Schockierend!
Jetzt klingt es ja noch schlimmer als befürchtet.
Als ob im waldreichsten Bundesland nicht genug Platz für alle im Wald sein sollte.

Aber in der hessischen Verfassung gibt es ja auch noch gewisse Preziosen:

_Art. 21 [Freiheitsstrafe; Todesstrafe] 
(1) Ist jemand einer strafbaren Handlung für schuldig befunden worden, so können ihm auf Grund der Strafgesetze durch richterliches Urteil die Freiheit und die bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte entzogen und beschränkt werden. Bei besonders schweren Verbrechen kann er zum Tode verurteilt werden. _

Womit ich die Diskussion aber nicht auf ein albernes Niveau ziehen möchte - da hinter verbirgt sich vielleicht eher die Fragestellung, ob eine solche Beschneidung unserer Bedürfnisse nicht im Widerspruch zu übergeordneten Gesetzen steht.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2012)

unglaublich das ganze.


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Juli 2012)

Die Online-Petition gegen das Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern ist freigeschaltet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Bitte den Link an eure Freunde auch per Mail Verteilen, es ist ja nicht jeder im Forum oder auf Facebook.

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## shrediiiii (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
danke für den Hinweis, habe eben unterzeichnet. Habe auch gesehen, dass der Link in den anderen lokalen Foren gepostet wurde - dann hoffen wir mal auf die Unterstützung von möglichst vielen...


----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2012)

shrediiiii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für den Hinweis, habe eben unterzeichnet. Habe auch gesehen, dass der Link in den anderen lokalen Foren gepostet wurde - dann hoffen wir mal auf die Unterstützung von möglichst vielen...



Danke! 

*Und bitte auch den Link zur Petition an möglichst viele Leute weitergeben!!!

Jede Stimme zählt!
*

.


----------



## talybont (3. Juli 2012)

Habe ich bereits in facebook verteilt und für meine amerikanischen Freunde im Ansatz übersetzt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut!!  

Die Gravity Pilots haben heute verschiedene emails mit der Bitte um Unterstützung an Politker / Ämter (Wiesbaden und Rheingau) versendet , die wir durch verschiedenen Legalisierungsmaßnahmen mittlerweile sehr gut kennen gerlernt haben. Auch zu Kontakten in der Staatskanzlei. 

Wir hoffen, dass es dazu beiträgt, dieses sinnfreie Gesetz zu stoppen. 

PRAY FOR TRAIL!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juli 2012)

Thomas Kleinjohann von der Dimb hatte heute ein Interview im Wiesbadener Wald mit Sat.1
Für die Videoaufnahmen waren wir mit Rad dabei. Diesmal auch bergab mit ausgezogenem Sattel 

Das ganze wird wohl morgen (Freitag) bei 17:30 in SAT.1 gesendet.

Thomas Kleinjohann (dimb) gibt Interviews:




Gravity Pilots in Warteposition (mit SAT.1):




War (wiedermal) ne coole Sache mit SAT.1 zu filmen. Allerdimgs werden es "nur" ca. 2 min werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (12. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Thomas Kleinjohann von der Dimb hatte heute ein Interview im Wiesbadener Wald mit Sat.1
> Für die Videoaufnahmen waren wir mit Rad dabei. Diesmal auch bergab mit ausgezogenem Sattel
> 
> Das ganze wird wohl morgen (Freitag) bei 17:30 in SAT.1 gesendet.
> ...





Leider kann ich das in NRW nicht sehen  aber das kommt ja bestimmt auch im Internet


----------



## Tilman (12. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Thomas Kleinjohann von der Dimb hatte heute ein Interview im Wiesbadener Wald mit Sat.1
> Für die Videoaufnahmen waren wir mit Rad dabei. Diesmal auch bergab mit ausgezogenem Sattel
> 
> Das ganze wird wohl morgen (Freitag) bei 17:30 in SAT.1 gesendet.
> ...



Der Beitrag wird hoffentlich irgendwo gesichert werden, im SAT1-Programm ist um 17:30 "Niedrig und Kuhnt"


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Allerdings werden es "nur" ca. 2 min werden.


Besser als nix


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2012)

Der Bericht wurde heute wie geplant ausgestrahlt, sollte die nächsten Tage online zu sehen sein.


----------



## Tobijjahh (16. Juli 2012)

Bericht ist online: http://www.1730live.de/archiv.html


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2012)

http://www.1730live.de/archiv/news-details/datum/2012/07/13/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2012)

Die interessant geschriebenen Berichte der FAZ fand' ich schon im Zuge der Legalisierung in Wiesbaden sehr cool. Hier kommt ein neuer Beweis in Verbindung mit dem hessischen Forstgesetz: 

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik-motor/gesetz-radeln-im-wald-11845847.html

Gemeinsam mit dem Radsportbezirk Nassau hatten wir eine Pressemeldung versendet, die auch z. T. in diesem Bericht aufgegriffen wird.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2012)

Falls man es hier noch nicht weiß: Puttrichs Mann gehört eine Papierfabrik
http://www.hera-papier.de/impressum.html

Komische Zufälle gibt's im Leben...


----------



## Marco_Rohr (19. September 2012)

Bericht auf HR-Online


----------

